# Gabriela Gets Back on the Horse



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

That is absolutely wonderful! Gabriela looked like she enjoyed it too!


----------



## NewMexicoOutdoor (Nov 30, 2008)

mysandi said:


> That is absolutely wonderful! Gabriela looked like she enjoyed it too!


She was lovin it! She didn't wanna stop ...but's walkin kinda bow-legged ..now as a result of about a 2 hr trail ride! ~Dan


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

thats super!!!!hope she has plenty more rides!


----------



## NewMexicoOutdoor (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks! She's already looking forward to it! Dan




booner said:


> thats super!!!!hope she has plenty more rides!


----------

